# Red Terror - Cant Find One Anywhere



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

feel like adding some Cichlids with my Cichla. Ive got an oscar them right now and im picking up a managuense this weekend and looking for a red terror. Iveseen jags everywhere but ive never seen a red terror in store.

anyone seen them in stores or selling them privately?


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

try calling dragon king (on steeles) i think i saw some a few weeks back don't know if they are sold or not.


----------

